# So Stupid



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I feel like the BIGGEST idiot right now. Another blonde moment for me for sure, even though I'm brunette. 

Here's the thing. My does were bred on September 02 of 2007. I typed in September 20 2007 in the little pregnancy calculator by accident and wrote down the due date as being February 19, 2008. Today while I was cleaning the barn I noticed my Madeline sitting in the corner softly baa-ing. I started to walk over and the first thing I see was her udder! I squat next to her and feel her ligiments. GONE! I went back to my office to check the date and it says Feb. 19 so I continue to work and notice her still keep an eye on her. Her eyes are just about to pop out of her head and she's pawing the ground, getting up and down, up and down. She also is arching her back everytime she gets up. (are these minor contractions?) I then decided to run up to the house to make sure I had the dates right and wah-lah the does are actually due on Tuesday!! We are having a warm spell here so that good! I think Maddy is going soon!! Hoping for a colorful girl!! Pray for me!! This is the first birth this season and the first I've actually gotten to watch!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ALLRIGHT!!! More babies on the way!!! Sounds like she is ready to go, especially if her tail area is mushy!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow! Kind of a nice surprise in a way . I am glad that it is not too cold out for you right now, and that you caught her! Those girls have been sneaky this year . Praying for you! Go Maddy!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

nope- being dumb would have blamed the doe for being early. In a way this is good- think of all the anxious nights you missed.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

More babies!Thats a good surprise.I'm hoping & praying for a colorful little doeling!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You are soooo lucky!!! You havent been waiting for them to kid lol. Post pics when the kids are born!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

now thats nice - a quick and easy wait. LOL

Can't wait to hear all about it  She shoudl have some realy cute kids!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! Waiting for the news and pics!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh and you are NOT STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Not stupid at all! I have been known to do similar things, and im not blonde either. I call myself the blonde in disguise. Can't wait to hear what she had and of course pictures!
beth


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

My friend and I came up to the house for about an hour because we thought she would go tomorrow. We went down to feed grain and then let her out of her pen. She went to the barn door and started pushing. My friend thought she was just constipated because everytime she pushed she pooped. I thought the same thing but then I noticed she was streaming. Within 5 minutes she had two beautiful colorful boys on the ground. She's a great momma and let them both nurse for a few minutes. Pictures will come in a few minutes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!!! :boy: :boy:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well congratulations on the two healthy boys and a good easy delivery! Sorry you didn't get your doe, but maybe you will in your next doe. Good luck!!! Congrats!!! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Umm, I just got a bunch of codes :?


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Labor Pictures

























First Boy Out- 








Second Boy Out


























































The white boy has a few black and brown spots. The other is brown with TONS of white spots.

We are going to use the Greek/Roman god theme - white boy s Zeus and brown is Hercules


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Codes again...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what are you trying to post from?

It is just coming up as html code


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I fixed it.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Also quick question. ..

Its be about 35 F tonight will they be okay? Should I put a shirt on them or anything?


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

.  :balloons: arty: :fireworks: :stars: :wahoo: :applaud:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

oh how cute they are.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd make them coats out of old sweatshirt arms.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

They are really adorable by the way, are they Matilda's?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can make them coats if you want. But if they are all dried off properly they should be fine.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Sara said:


> They are really adorable by the way, are they Matilda's?


Nope they are Madelines. I think Matilda will go tomorrow though. She's really close. I'm actually getting up every two hours tonght to check her.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

wow- really spectacular kids.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have a baby monitor?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

when your up during the night. Give us up-dates!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes but it isn't plugged in and I'm wanting to go check on Madelines kids anyways, so I didn't bother with the moniter


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that makes sense. Enjoy those adorable little babies!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Beautiful boys! As far as it being 35* Thats warm compared to what it was here!! 6* F and my babies were fine, like Stacey said, they are nice and dry and can cuddle with mom, they'll be just fine! I like the tri-colors, so cute!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're gorgeous!!! Congratulations on such colorful babies!!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Aww how adorable!! congrads they are just precious!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are beautiful!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the babies. 
I just wish my does would kid in beautiful 35* weather. Mine chose the 12 and 9*.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I meant to say, it was not a stupid thing you did, it was your way of making sure you did not go crazy like the rest of us waiting.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

they are beautiful Sarah!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Now that I look back I think it's awesome I messed up on the dates! Yes I was as prepared but it only takes a couple minutes to get a stall ready for newborns. I also didn't have to worry about them during school. Every kidding season I get in so much trouble at school because I can't concentrate on anything other than my does!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww they are so beautiful Sara!! Congratulations!!! BEEBEES!


----------

